# Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!



## csshih (Jan 19, 2010)

*Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Hi Everyone,

Up for review is the Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I , a "C" threads compatible turbohead.

Here are some of the specs from Sbflashlights.com



Complete flashlight head assembly product with premium CREE XR-E (WC-R2) LED
Powerful and extreme output up to 275 lumens*
18650 battery x 1, at approx. 200 lumens: 2.5 hrs
18650 battery x 2, at approx. 275 lumens: 1.5 hrs
High strength aluminum alloy body with Mil-spec hard-anodized finish
Max. Input voltage: up to 16V for high flexibility in battery configurations
Length, largest diameter: 82.5mm, 57mm
Weight: 185g
The light was provided by Solarforce for evaluation.

**IMPORTANT INFORMATION: To reduce the risk of damage please install the Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-1 Head first, then insert batteries from the tail end.

here is the light:






here is the head, sitting in front of a bunch of lights 




















very well fluted head-- edges are sharp, but no razor or misshapen edges.






























































*Size Comparisons*:










*Comparison Beamshots*:
holes are typical -- throwers don't look good close range.









*White Wall Shots*:
Shutter Speed is not specified -- the white wall shots are meant to show artifacts, rings, etc in the beam, not for brightness comparison.














*Outdoor Beamshots*:



















*Runtime*:




interesting jumps. I am unsure why the light does this, it looks like an attempt at better regulation?
I am unable to do a runtime on 2xRCR123A, I currently don't have 2 AW cells on hand.

*Impressions*:
The Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I is Solarforce's first attempt in making a C-compatible turbohead. It does not disappoint. From my archived beamshots, it appears to beat the Tiablo A10-G in throw. Interestingly enough, it appears that the Pro-I either uses a smiliar or the same reflector as the A10-G, as it fits perfectly in the ACE-G head (A10-G/ACE-G had compatible parts). I don't have the A10-G anymore, so i'll have to depend on someone else for comparing. The disadvantage I see with this head is with it's performace on a single Li-ion cell, the head drives the emitter at a lower current at the lower voltages.

The head pairs very well with a Solarforce L2P body, there are no gaps or any oddities when the head is attached. Attaching the head, though, makes the light top heavy -- I recommend you purchase a clip along with the head to help with grip.

Sadly, the dropin isn't really a standard one, but proprietary, but, I am under the impression that Solarforce is in the process of creating a SST-50 dropin for this head. 

There really isn't too much to write about an attachment -- the pictures should speak for themselves.

_link removed_


----------



## csshih (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Q: Where is Brian's wallet?
A: I don't know, but I believe jake25 has the contents.

Q: Is is a throw king?
A: The Pro-I has beat the DBS V3 in my tests, but I don't have a A10 to directly compare it with. Pictures seem to go in favor of the Pro-I, though.
The Pro-I is still beat by the dereelight aspherical and the tiablo aspherical.

Q: Modes?
A: 1!

Q: Aspherical Lens?
A: None planned that I know of


----------



## brianch (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Oh my... Where is my wallet?


----------



## jake25 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Just wanna note, use 2xRCR123s or 6V+ you'll get a lot more light compared to 1x18650 or 4.2V.


----------



## strinq (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Wow, good thrower there.


----------



## csshih (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Beamshots, etc, are all taken on 2 liion. 

I don't have enough(I only have a single cell at the moment) AW 123 cells to do a runtime test.


----------



## YourTime (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

so which 1 is the winner for thrower?


----------



## Winx (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Thank you for the review.

Is the driver replaceable? If so, what is the diameter? 17mm?


----------



## Luminater (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

1 mode?

Thank You.


----------



## Linger (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

how does heat sinking work?
It seems like the proprietary drop-in press fits to the metal reflector and transfers heat up. (only the springs seem to touch to the bottom)
The metal reflector seems to connect to the big thick generous casing only at the tip of the lip. Hard to tell with pics, but it seems like there is no reflector side to head side contact. If it is only at the lip, it might suggest those nicely designed fins and generous heatsinking available aren't being utalized.
(*edit -I preordered one weeks ago, still waiting on shipping)


----------



## jake25 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Linger- Visualize the Pro1 Head going into the host. The part that makes contact with that dropin is the host like a regular P60 dropin. Heat will go from the dropin to the host to the Pro 1 head.


----------



## Linger (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Jake,
That is an excellent description. Well done.


----------



## csshih (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

yep, jason answered the question well 

updated the FAQ


----------



## rje58 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

I don't know if there is a difference in our specific lights, or batteries, or what the difference might be, but my Pro-I outshines my Tiablo A9 Aspherical. I'm using 2xCR123 primaries in each light. What I am basing the outcome on is this: whenever I hold the A9 still on a target between 50yds and 100yds, and move the Pro-I beam across the hotspot of the A9, I can readily see the Pro-I beam move across the A9 hotspot. When I hold the Pro-I hotspot still on the same target(s), and move the A9 beam across it, I can't see the A9 beam moving thru the Pro-I hotspot...

Not very scientific, I know. But it indicated to me that visually at those distances, on those targets, the Pro-I beam was brighter.



csshih said:


> The Pro-I is still beat by the dereelight aspherical and the tiablo aspherical.


----------



## csshih (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

odd. luxmeter readings say otherwise, but I'm not posting the results as they were quickly done.

are you focusing the A9?

all that matters is that you're happy, anyway!


----------



## Linger (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

rje58,
that's an interesting test, I do that myself and I trust the results when I find them that way...
Can you do a beamshot? Set up both lights on the same target and use a steady surface to support the camera for a pic: being able to expand and compare the output may be illustrative.


----------



## csshih (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

MPro







Dereelight Aspheric







Tiablo A9








hmm..


----------



## Linger (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



jake25 said:


> the Pro1 Head going into the host. The part that makes contact with that dropin is the host like a regular P60 dropin.



That's part of it, but most interesting is the head of the drop-in. The outer rim of the module is threaded, an apparently matching grade as the outer threading that locks the turbo head (bezel) onto the battery tube. See I thought the drop-in connected the reflector, and they do appear to have surface contact but no comment yet how much of a thermal path that is. What is awesome about the Solarforce Masterpiece Pro1 head is that the drop-in threads directly into the outer body of the turbo head. No question about contact or rattling around, this dropin has a solid connection to the finned sides of the turbohead.
Now I haven't pulled the drop-in apart yet so no comments on thermal path from emitter to pill, but so far the design seems to have a lot of potential to transfer heat from the pill to the outer head.

+1 to Solarforce for that. While it requires a proprietary coupling at this time it's a great innovation.

P.s. Jake25, the L2p is a very nice looking light. Feels different in a way I haven't put a finger on.


----------



## jake25 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Linger I agree, I had quite a few discussions with Solarforce on why they didn't go with industry standard. When I took a step back I realized that's what Solarforce does all the time, and if they had the chance to, I'm sure they would do the same. However I believe the end product is much better, it still gives the option of upgradeability and great performance.


----------



## rje58 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

No, I'm not focusing the A9 - I'm using it with the head tightened all the way to resistance, which gives the largest hotspot.

That is likely the difference - Good catch!



csshih said:


> are you focusing the A9?


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Linger said:


> P.s. Jake25, the L2p is a very nice looking light. Feels different in a way I haven't put a finger on.


I know what you mean. 

I have one and it definitely feels a lot different than the regular L2s. 
It feels like a much more expensive light than it really is.

If it wasn't for "Solarforce" etched on the battery tube, I don't think people would even think it was a Solarforce light.

They've definitely upped their game. 
If the rest of their new lights are built in a similar manner to the L2P, they are making big strides in the right direction.


----------



## Zeva (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

any aspherical lens for this light? xD I am excited for mine to come now! ^^


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

FYI for anyone interested:



The lens is the same size as the D Maglite lens. So I dropped in my UCL with anti-reflective coating from flashlightlens.com.




It's so clear it looks like there's no lens!


----------



## mknewman (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

I got my Turbohead tonight from Jake, and it's really very nice. Totally tight beam, very light rings in the halo.

I've got to say his deal for the free L2P is great! 

I've also noticed that it's a spectacularly good match for FiveMega's 26xxx (26650 or 26500) bodies, the details match almost exactly. There is a tiny 1/16" body gap, but it's a great way to get lots of runtiime.

Here's a pic.


----------



## rje58 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

That is a great looking combo! A thin o-ring or black washer/spacer would solve the gap...



mknewman said:


> I've also noticed that it's a spectacularly good match for FiveMega's 26xxx (26650 or 26500) bodies, the details match almost exactly. There is a tiny 1/16" body gap, but it's a great way to get lots of runtiime.


----------



## Linger (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Comparison against a modified thrower, MG RX-1 (ssr-50)on the left, Solarforce Masterpiece Pro 1 on the right



It was a cold clear night (-9 C) and beams of normal lights did not appear visibly as these two did.

This turbohead would work well with binoculars.
I went for a walk last night and took the turbohead with me. The dispertion angle on the beam is very slight, almost as if the beam were collaminated and atmospheric interference caused the little beam spread visible over distance. While the beam 'wasn't that bright,' it does holds together very well as it travels out to distant targets. In a fully lit city block, this light is visible on signs, building sides, trees. If the spot was visible on an object 50feet away, it will be visible 500feet away.
I live near a university campus and most of the grounds are brightly lit, the solarforce masterpiece shows up just as well against an administration building as it does the darkened side of the stadium. This thing just throws a little white spot, on and on it goes. It is totally new to me, less like a flashlight in that it doesn't seem to have an optimal distance where it really opens the terrain - everywhere the pro1 ispointed just shows a little white spot (mind you this does get to be a few feet wide by the time it's travelled a few hundred feet, but the angle of incidence is so small that even this larger spot looks small to the human eye.)
This is definately an out-door light, usable across significant distances. Like if you're out in a boat in very dense fog and the power goes out leaving the rocky shore-line hidden - fog won't touch this light, its so tightly focused the minimal backscatter won't interefere at all. Other reasons for needed a small tight beam?


----------



## mknewman (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

I love the way the flutes on the SF Turbohead match up with FM's bodies!

I'm not sure an aspheric would do anything, the beam is extremely tight as it is!

Marc


----------



## Linger (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Additionally, the screw-in emitter unit screws into the standard p60 bezel. Leaving the turbo head aside and setting the L2p up with the screw-in in the regular bezel, its a mule light, a near perfect flood with just a hint of brightness at the center. This set-up adds versatility to these components, giving some in-door and even up-close options.

Definately need an update on the screw-in units: earlier marketing included description of user replacable screw-in modules. The one included has thus-far bested my tweezers and pliers, be interested to hear when the other modules are released...


----------



## csshih (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Linger said:


> The one included has thus-far bested by tweezers and pliers, be interested to hear when the other modules are released...



I do not recommend trying to open the module -- if you stick the pliers too far in, you'll end up turning the LED board, too! :sick2:


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Anyone have an idea how the throw of the Pro 1 compares to the Dorcy Rechargeable flashlight.(first post)


----------



## csshih (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Hi Alex, and welcome to CPF!

I'm unsure of which Dorcy flashlight you might be referring to, got a link?


----------



## marjon (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Has the light only one mode?How LUX is about?I can't find the data.If someone knows?


----------



## Linger (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Nice little beam-shot. Past a cedar and a birch tree, the tightly focused pro1 beam is an impressive sight


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

This is the light I am refering to https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217871


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Alex1234 said:


> This is the light I am refering to https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217871




Wow, that Dorcy looks like a good deal, especially if you're on a budget.


But even though the Dorcy has higher lux readings than the Tiablo and DBS, it looks like the beamshot pictures of both Tiablo and DBS are brighter than the Dorcy. So it would lead me to think that the Pro-1 would fare slightly better than the DBS.


----------



## csshih (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



marjon said:


> Has the light only one mode?How LUX is about?I can't find the data.If someone knows?


 
Only 1 mode. I'll have to setup and do some lux readings sometime.



Alex1234 said:


> This is the light I am refering to https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217871


The light you pointed me to looks like an excellent budget thrower, however, it also appears much larger?

I believe they should throw roughly the same amount, but the masterpiece pro-1 will have a total higher output, and better regulation.


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

For a solarforce masterpiece pro1


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

I noticed at the bottom of some peoples posts they have a list of the flashlights they own and I would like to know how to do that.


----------



## csshih (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Alex1234 said:


> I noticed at the bottom of some peoples posts they have a list of the flashlights they own and I would like to know how to do that.


grats on your purchase Alex! let us know how it goes.

the list of flashlights is usually put in their signature line 

below the forum logo, you see a "my control panel" 
hover over it and go to "edit signature"

and insert what you want there. It is better to place a image, not text to protect the search function, but do whatever you wish.


----------



## Norm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Alex1234 said:


> I noticed at the bottom of some peoples posts they have a list of the flashlights they own and I would like to know how to do that.


Read this first *Suggestion: Sig Line Torches confuse searches. *
Click on "My Control Panel" / "Edit Signature"
Norm


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Thanks for the info


----------



## Linger (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Norm said:


> Read this first *Suggestion: Sig Line Torches confuse searches. *
> Click on "My Control Panel" / "Edit Signature"
> Norm


 
The best intentions eh Norm? ah well, maybe next time.


----------



## Norm (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Linger said:


> The best intentions eh Norm? ah well, maybe next time.


 :shakehead I tried 
Norm


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Norm said:


> Read this first *Suggestion: Sig Line Torches confuse searches. *
> Click on "My Control Panel" / "Edit Signature"
> Norm


I put my lights as a list because I don't know how to put them into a graphic file. I did not think it was much of a issue because so many people on hear have the list. i can see the problem now after reading that thread.


----------



## Norm (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Alex1234 said:


> I put my lights as a list because I don't know how to put them into a graphic file. I did not think it was much of a issue because so many people on hear have the list. i can see the problem now after reading that thread.


Don't sweat it Alex  , your not doing anything that a lot of other members aren't.
Cheers Norm


----------



## Linger (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

PM sent encouraging free expression and offering help if its accepted.


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

*My Pro 1 came today and all i can say is WOW. This this blows away *

*my Dorcy buget thrower by a large amount. I thought my dorcy was *

*going dead when i compared the two at 30 feet but it really had a full *

*charge. the pro 1 looks to be two times brighter than the dorcy. The *

*spot it makes is so perfect, there is no donut hole at all.*


----------



## csshih (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

:thumbsup: glad you like it!


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Does anyone happen to have a lux reading for the Pro 1.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

From what I seem to be reading, this seems to have the same effect that an aspheric lens does, in that it keeps the beam narrow so it throws farther. I really like this and am tempted to get it, but can anybody tell me why I would get this when I have a DBS with an aspheric lens? It seems to me they would be about the same. Thanks.


----------



## csshih (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

sorry alex, no lux readings atm.



Kevin1322 said:


> can anybody tell me why I would get this when I have a DBS with an aspheric lens? It seems to me they would be about the same. Thanks.



the aspheric doesn't really have much spill light (it is even more concentrated). if you want spill and intense throw, a light like this would work well.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Is there any HA-III Natural version of this?


----------



## Zeva (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Kevin1322 said:


> From what I seem to be reading, this seems to have the same effect that an aspheric lens does, in that it keeps the beam narrow so it throws farther. I really like this and am tempted to get it, but can anybody tell me why I would get this when I have a DBS with an aspheric lens? It seems to me they would be about the same. Thanks.



i bought a aspherical off of DX ill get some beam shots up when that gets in.. it should get to me in another week or so


----------



## dtb1 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Any word an a SST-50 module?


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

i just got a large piece of dust on my reflector so I try compressed air and that made it worse. I also froze part of the reflector. I put the nosel to close. Is there anyway to fix this.


----------



## csshih (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Alex, the reflector is one of the most delicate parts on a light.. treat it the same way you would an expensive camera lens.. it's even more fragile than that. best you leave it alone.

don't think the frozen bit will stay there too long.


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



csshih said:


> Alex, the reflector is one of the most delicate parts on a light.. treat it the same way you would an expensive camera lens.. it's even more fragile than that. best you leave it alone.
> 
> don't think the frozen bit will stay there too long.


 I just made my problem worse. I put the bezel on and forget to put te lens in. now I cant get the bezel off. I got it half way and now it wont bugge. The threads on the bezel are so bad.


----------



## csshih (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Alex1234 said:


> I just made my problem worse. I put the bezel on and forget to put te lens in. now I cant get the bezel off. I got it half way and now it wont bugge. The threads on the bezel are so bad.



oo: use a mouse pad, or even carpet for grip?


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

I got the bezel off but I really messed up the reflector in the process. The whole reflector is a big smudge. The reflective surface is not as shiney. I used a jar opening pad and got it off but the stuped pad rubed agnist the reflector. I forgot to put the lens on before the bezel so the reflector was open the elements. All this just to clean the lens. When I get a new reflector. I am never going to take the flashlight apart again. I just cant stand a dirty lens.How would I go about getting a new reflector?


----------



## csshih (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

ouch! I've ruined a few reflectors just because there was a slight dust particle, smudge, etc. 

I was very careful when opening the pro-I reflector, SMO is especially prone to damage.

now I've learned not to touch em at all costs!

try contacting the place you got it from?


----------



## jake25 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Is there any HA-III Natural version of this?


Right now I dont hear any plans from Solarforce on HA Nat.


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



csshih said:


> ouch! I've ruined a few reflectors just because there was a slight dust particle, smudge, etc.
> 
> I was very careful when opening the pro-I reflector, SMO is especially prone to damage.
> 
> ...


This may not have been a good idea but I new it could not have gotten any worse than it already is. A micro fiber cloth and glass cleaner made the reflector a lot better. It is still not good but for some reason the throw and brightness is the same as when the reflector was untouched. even though the performence is unchanged, mentaly I cant stand the messed up reflector. I Shot SBflashlights an Email, still waiting for a response. 

One more thing. When the olight SR90 Intimidator ships will you get one to review. http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2436131 Might burn a hole through your fence and trees with this one. 

All 76 beamshots you did are the best I had ever seen. Very well done.


----------



## Zeva (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

or rubberband.. i havent had any of the problems youve had...


----------



## supasizefries (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Just got my Pro1 head and l2p last night. This has bested my Spear Clone. Anyone figure out how to open up the p60 for modding?


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Hey Craig,

Not sure what your lux numbers were but these are what I get. Not too confident about setup just yet since I just got the lux meter, and not super confident on how to work it or set up, so take them with a grain of salt.

Relative Measurements @ 5 m Using Raw lux
Pro-1: 100%
DBS R5: 49.7% (of Pro-1)
RRT-2 OP: 25.3%
M20 SMO: 23.96%


Estimated lux @ 1 meter
Pro-1: 54,249
DBS R5: 27,000
RRT-2 OP: 13,749 (selfbuilt got 14,750 lux A 1m with a SMO reflector)
M20 SMO: 13,000 (for comparsion, selfbuilt got 11,400 lux @ 1m with an OP)

If someone else gets something different please let me know, and I'll give it a go again to see if I can replicate the numbers. However, just from the naked eye, the beam of the Pro-1 is just way more intense than the DBS.



Also note, that my Pro-1 has an UCL from flashlightlens.com (52.1 mm for a D mag). The DBS comes with an UCL as well as the RRT-2.



mike


----------



## csshih (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Hey Mike,

one of reasons I have not been posting lightbox, lux, etc, readings is that my meter does not have a photopic curve response filter. This can affect the readings by quite a bit with colored lights, but I am unsure how much % "white" lights are effected. I could only find one meter that featured the filter (same one BigC is using in his integrating sphere) and I cannot afford it at this moment in time.


Thank you for posting your data


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Hey Craig,

I'm using a Mastech 1330B. I know it has a filter, but it may not be the most super accurate.

From the spectral graph in the manual, the filter follows the photopic curve pretty closely although not exactly. Is this pretty standard for a lux meter, or do they usually have a filter that follows the curve exactly?


mike


----------



## csshih (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

hmm... do you happen to have any colored lights? you might be able to check to see if that meter actually has the filter with them.

the more exact -> the more expensive  the mastech is more on the affordable side, I guess. but if it at least utilizes the filter, that's good!


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Yes, well I have a blue 5 mm LED key chain light and an Inova UV light. How would I check?


Hahaha, I'm not too surprised the Mastech has a cheaper filter in it based on the price. Didn't think I could spend much more money on a lux meter; the purpose of this one was just to get rough estimates and compare each light for personal purposes. 


What would be a better luxmeter?

I assumed that since my readings for the M20 and RRT-2 was similar to selfbuilt's, with the exception of my M20 reading being slightly higher due to having a SMO reflector and my RRT-2 reading being slightly lower due to having an OP reflector, that the Mastech would be roughly accurate. But I guess if the M20/RRT-2 is in the spectrum the meter is sensitive to, then the readings might make the meter seem accurate.


----------



## csshih (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

hmm.... which one do you feel is brighter visually? the blue or the UV?

try doing some lux measurements at a close distance and see if the data matches.

The AEMC CA813 is what BigC is using in his integrating sphere. pricey.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Well the blue LED looks brighter, and according to the lux meter it shows up about 3x brighter. Not sure if that's what you meant.

Here is the response of the Mastech from the manual. The straight line is the photopic curve. Dotted line is the Mastech. 






So it looks like the Mastech might pick up more blue, yellow, orange, and red than the human eye. Green is about the same.

I guess it will slightly exaggerate readings with lights in the b/y/o/r. Lights with more green will be perceived by it to have less output.


----------



## csshih (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Sounds good. The uv would probably have been roughly the same without the filter. That's a pretty nice meter for the buck.


----------



## daimleramg (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

I received mine today and whoa! This is my best LED thrower to date, I wonder how much better it will get when the XPE R3 comes out driven with a 1 mode 1.4A driver :devil:


----------



## csshih (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3281057&postcount=19


(although check the thread. there may be a mixup)


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Maybe this can replace my MRV. 

So basically you cannot swap out drop ins?
I was hoping that it would allow for drop ins so you have a thrower no matter and just upgrade the dropins...


----------



## Kevin1322 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Well, had a death in the family. That wasn't the issue though, family pettiness has really gotten to me. So, I ordered my Solorforce Pro-1 with L2P. That should pick me up . Thanks to all who answered my earlier questions. Sounds like this thing is a real winner.


----------



## csshih (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Yikes Kevin. Healing thoughts inbound. Hope the Mpro does pick you up.. if not, I believe some TI lights should be on order 

eyeeatingfish-- the "dropins" are swappable.-- but only with the solarforce proprietary stuff. at the moment, there is no other available dropin, though


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



eyeeatingfish said:


> So basically you cannot swap out drop ins?
> I was hoping that it would allow for drop ins so you have a thrower no matter and just upgrade the dropins...



I believe the whole point of this light is that in the future, Solarforce will produce drop-ins so that the light is upgradeable. There is an SST-50 drop-in for it currently in the works. 

Or you could upgrade the drop-in yourself


----------



## Winx (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

I received my Pro-1 head today. Amazingly bright little hotspot.

Yeah, emitter swap is easy. Removing the pressed brass ring without visual damage could be another story.


----------



## Filip (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Hello,

could someone please compare Masterpiece Pro-I's beam to say M6 (MN20, MN21) or M4,...? I mean the comparison especially in terms of throw and hotspot.

Thank you.

Filip


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

And you can get the light in various mode options? High only for example?

How do people like the spill on this thing? My MRV has a nice wide spill.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Winx said:


> I received my Pro-1 head today. Amazingly bright little hotspot.
> 
> Yeah, emitter swap is easy. Removing the pressed brass ring without visual damage could be another story.



I suspect since it is a contact fit with a brass ring on aluminum, that the module will need to be heated or frozen, most likely heated if I'm guessing correctly. I'm thinking this is since aluminum has a higher rate of thermal expansion than brass.

But I'd like to buy another module to try it on...


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



eyeeatingfish said:


> And you can get the light in various mode options? High only for example?
> 
> How do people like the spill on this thing? My MRV has a nice wide spill.




It is one mode for now. I use a Lightsaver Miser tailcap to be able to give it a few modes though.


Actually, I think the spill is pretty decent.


----------



## Winx (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Ok, I disassembled the pill. First I removed the spring and after that I managed to get the brass ring off in one piece. I did a few notches with hacksaw (one should be enough) and spinned the brass ring with a watch case opener tool. I knocked the brass ring slightly with a screwdriver and hammer. Ring loosened enough and I was able to pull it away. Then I drilled holes to driver and pulled it away.

Unfortunately the diameter of the original driver is 18mm. Didn't look too good :shakehead. But no problem... Usual 17mm driver goes easily inside the pill so I removed all components from the original driver and will use it as anode board with Shiningbeam's 3-mode 1.2A driver.

Original plan was to use SST-50 and Shiningbeam's 2.5A driver but since I don't have any thrower I changed my mind. Neoseikan is upgrading my Legion II with SST-50 and I believe it'll throw enough with smooth reflector.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Mine came in the other night. Really does throw an impressive beam. May sound silly, but I can't get over the perfectly round hot spot you see on every flat surface you point it at, even way out. Really is amazing. My DBS Aspheric does still out throw it, but the Pro-1 still holds its own. Also, I have the Solarforce FH-4 Holster which works great with DBS and the Masterpiece Pro-1 head and L2 (with or without ext).



[/img]


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Winx said:


> Original plan was to use SST-50 and Shiningbeam's 2.5A driver but since I don't have any thrower I changed my mind. Neoseikan is upgrading my Legion II with SST-50 and I believe it'll throw enough with smooth reflector.



So are you keeping the XR-E, and just using a 3 mode driver?


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Kevin1322 said:


> Also, I have the Solarforce FH-4 Holster which works great with DBS and the Masterpiece Pro-1 head and L2 (with or without ext).





Hey Kevin, where did you get the holster? Can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



swrdply400mrelay said:


> Hey Kevin, where did you get the holster? Can't seem to find it anywhere.


 
I found it at the INTERNATIONAL TRADING COMPANY on ebay. Have had a few orders through them now and they have been great.

here is a link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Solarforce-Size...ewItemQQptZUS_Flashlights?hash=item3efccc3768


----------



## Winx (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



swrdply400mrelay said:


> So are you keeping the XR-E, and just using a 3 mode driver?



Yes. I have a XP-G R5 in 14mm board but I'm not going to try it. I might order a R2 WH from Cutter.

Here's a few pictures of the assembled driver. Somehow I messed up the spring with solder but I didn't bother to clean it.


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

I want this light. I was quite happy with my Spear clone but it looks like the Masterpiece should blow it away quite easily


----------



## csshih (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

raidfire spear? that light is getting pretty old now, I bet it'll blow it away 

nice work, winx!


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Here's mine wit ha FM 2x26500 Host....


----------



## kengps (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

I got a Tiablo A10 yesterday......I'm afraid it still holds the crown of throw king. The reflectors are not the same as rumored. The A10 reflector is about 1/2 mm larger. It will not fit the MPP1 head, but the MPP1 reflector will fit into the A10 housing. The A10 reflector has no weak spot in the middle unlike the MPP1. It also has a whiter emitter than the MPP1. My light meter does indicate higher with the A10, but it is easily thrown off by tint changes. While comparing outdoors there is no discernable difference other than the dark center of the MPP1. During testing I had a UCL lens in the MPP1, and stock glass in the A10. I later put a UCL lens from my A50 into the A10 and got an 11% increase in output. The A10 does however require a bit of focusing as mine was not well focused from the factory. During testing I adjusted the spot size to match the MPP1 spot for comparisons. Overall I like the MPP1 better mostly because I love the grip of the Surefire Z2 host better. The A10 has a horrible tailcap and mushy switch. It also requires two cells to operate at max output, regardless of the fact it says 2.7V-8.5V on the side.I forgot the numbers but it was way off on an 18650. Of course the MPP1 requires two also, but I replaced my driver with a 1.4 Amp 3.7V board. There was very little difference in output. Not sure why, I replaced the board in my Tiablo A9 Aspheric and seen a 22% increase in output with it. The MPP1 will be easily upgradeable with new pills. That is a huge advantage. The A10 is not upgradeable without some major surgery. Can't wait for a pill using the new Cree XM LED. 750 Lumen on 2.0 Amps. And I hope Solarforce will make an 18650 version of the new pills. I hate 16340 batteries rattling around in host that accept 18mm cells. Not to mention the big increase in runtime with 18650's.


----------



## csshih (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

interesting information, kengps, thank you for posting!


----------



## wolfy (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Did you ever finish the mod Winx?


----------



## Winx (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



wolfy said:


> Did you ever finish the mod Winx?



Yes. I replaced the emitter to R2 WH which I bought from Cutter. I reflowed it to a 14mm board and glued it to the pill. The emitter isn't precisely centered as you can see from the beamshot picture below but I'm happy with it.






Back of the pill. Not a nicest work.






From left to right:
- Masterpiece Pro-1 with R2 WH, 1.2A 3-mode driver
- Farka F8 V5 modded with R4 5B, 1.4A 3-mode driver
- Malkoff M30 in Surefire 6P-USA






Whole light with a L2-S4 tailcap. I think it does look nice with a big head.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Since this head has been out for awhile now, has anyone noticed any problems using it with 2 or 3 primary CR123 cells?


----------



## wolfy (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Monocrom said:


> Since this head has been out for awhile now, has anyone noticed any problems using it with 2 or 3 primary CR123 cells?



I have been running mine on 2xCR123 cells for a week and a half and havent noticed any problems (short runs, not for long durations ie <5min at a time), though once the grey Solarfore L2 18650 extension comes in, I plan on running it on 2x18650 cells. Have you noticed anything?


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Monocrom said:


> Since this head has been out for awhile now, has anyone noticed any problems using it with 2 or 3 primary CR123 cells?


I usually use 2xRCR123 and have never had a problem. When I am going to use it for longer periods of time I use 2x18650.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Thanks for the responses guys.

I might have to pick one of these up.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Does anybody know if I can get full output from 2 x cr123? The extension doesn't match the L2p.

I wonder if nailbender could put an sst-50 in this baby?
I know i'd lose some throw but it would certainly light up what it hits very brightly!


----------



## Wiggle (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

The driver seems to be buck only. 6V should be plenty to keep it in full regulation I'd think. SST50 would be cool, I was going to mod my Spear Clone with one but I may just get an X-Thrower instead.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



Wiggle said:


> The driver seems to be buck only. 6V should be plenty to keep it in full regulation I'd think. SST50 would be cool, I was going to mod my Spear Clone with one but I may just get an X-Thrower instead.


 
After playing with my MPP1 tonight there is no way I'm going to mess with it. If it were as simple as unscrewing a pill and screwing in a new one I would try it.

Like I said - now I need to think of some reason I need to light up things over 200 yards away.

If I believed the new Olight M31 actually throws 700 yards as they claim I'd just buy one of those. I'm waiting for the lux values from a good review.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

I compared the throw of the MPP-I tonight and it astounds me how it out throws the Tiablo A9 Aspheric and the Jetbeam M1Xs(v1 & v4). The MPP-I was worth every dollar I paid! Very impressive throw for a reflector light. Hadn't had the chance of comparing the MPP-I with the Tiablo A10, but I reckon its going to be very close either way.


----------



## roadie (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

guys .... whats the farthest distance u can shine with this ? really 350 metres as claimed? anyone has beamshoots?

tks


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Sorry for the blurry pic, but it does 250m pretty easily. Here it is illuminating a tree at 250m. Light is running on 2 x 18650, only mod is UCL lens. I find that far out it seems like my eyes limit things more than the light, I should try with binoculars.


----------



## smffinancial (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

I just ordered one from ITC shop on Ebay, for the price I couldnt pass it up. This will be my first real thrower. Should beat my Q5 aspherical by a mile. I cant wait.


----------



## roadie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

i jus got mine from the postwoman ...... 

Nice !

Beamshoots at home (day time) is awesome when pinching against my other lights (P60s R2, DX sst50 .... ), nice tight beam ! :thumbsup:

will go beaming tonight at my usual place ... nearby forest/park

thanks guys for a gd review, a gd buy DDD


----------



## roadie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

jus got back .... 

wow !!! havent had so much fun ever since i sold my 1185 on a KT-4 yrs back ... 

Pit against a R2 in a P60 host , at least twice the distance and 2.5 times tighter beam ....

Pit against a SST50 with almost the same reflector size, smooth beam also, out throw the distance by at least 20% and has a tighter beam ...

via memory, beamshoots on the same location, out throw a 1185 on a KT-4 by at least 35% .... 

damned! shld i get another ... :candle:


----------



## csshih (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

 I can feel the money draining from your wallet from over here :nana:


----------



## bigchelis (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Hi all,


I got this Solarforce Pro-1 Masterpiece from Craig last week. What I did was a bit different. 

I stuck that reflector from the MPP1 and put inside a 2D Mag. The XR-E R2 EZ900 is driven at 2A via DD off 3 NiMH Tenergy C cells. It did 220ish stable at 1.4A DD off AA cells, but the C cells bump the current way up.


Comparing it against the Dereelight XR-E R2 Aspherical this new combo I have produces a beam that looks 50% tighter then even the aspherical. So, in essense its an Aspherical killer yet the tint is not as good and the Dereeelight looks somewhat brighter at 150ish yards.

Craig thanks again !!


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

I don't know if anyone ever commented on this: The runtimes of multiple li-ion seems quite understated. I'll do another test but I'm sure I tested the runtime on 2x18650 (Trustfire rec/black 2400s) to be around 3 hours.


----------



## roadie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

oh ... i m running on 2 x black trustfire 18650 too ... 3hrs? wala !


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

Just checked my list and confirmed. 181 minutes (3 hours 1 minute) for 2 x 18650 Trustfire Black/Red 2400. No tapering though, just a sudden shut off.


----------



## roadie (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

anyone tried running it with a couple of 123a ?


----------



## roadie (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

btw, i measured via the tailcap, its abt 900ma , is it norm?

what is the normal amps i shld get when measure at the tailcap?


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



smffinancial said:


> I just ordered one from ITC shop on Ebay, for the price I couldnt pass it up. This will be my first real thrower. Should beat my Q5 aspherical by a mile. I cant wait.



I can't seem to find it listed on ITC shop


----------



## csshih (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

try sbflashlights as they're in the states 

edit: just saw your location.. I believe they ship intl?


----------



## crossliner67 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



kengps said:


> I got a Tiablo A10 yesterday......I'm afraid it still holds the crown of throw king. The reflectors are not the same as rumored. The A10 reflector is about 1/2 mm larger. It will not fit the MPP1 head, but the MPP1 reflector will fit into the A10 housing. The A10 reflector has no weak spot in the middle unlike the MPP1. It also has a whiter emitter than the MPP1. My light meter does indicate higher with the A10, but it is easily thrown off by tint changes. While comparing outdoors there is no discernable difference other than the dark center of the MPP1. During testing I had a UCL lens in the MPP1, and stock glass in the A10. I later put a UCL lens from my A50 into the A10 and got an 11% increase in output. The A10 does however require a bit of focusing as mine was not well focused from the factory. During testing I adjusted the spot size to match the MPP1 spot for comparisons. Overall I like the MPP1 better mostly because I love the grip of the Surefire Z2 host better. The A10 has a horrible tailcap and mushy switch. It also requires two cells to operate at max output, regardless of the fact it says 2.7V-8.5V on the side.I forgot the numbers but it was way off on an 18650. Of course the MPP1 requires two also, but I replaced my driver with a 1.4 Amp 3.7V board. There was very little difference in output. Not sure why, I replaced the board in my Tiablo A9 Aspheric and seen a 22% increase in output with it. The MPP1 will be easily upgradeable with new pills. That is a huge advantage. The A10 is not upgradeable without some major surgery. Can't wait for a pill using the new Cree XM LED. 750 Lumen on 2.0 Amps. And I hope Solarforce will make an 18650 version of the new pills. I hate 16340 batteries rattling around in host that accept 18mm cells. Not to mention the big increase in runtime with 18650's.


Hello Kengps. I have a SF Z2 incan and i'd like to know if I don't need modifications for this particular Solarforce to fit right. Thanks and best regards.


----------



## roadie (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



crossliner67 said:


> Hello Kengps. I have a SF Z2 incan and i'd like to know if I don't need modifications for this particular Solarforce to fit right. Thanks and best regards.


 


err , u jus need to remove the p60 dropin and the bezel of the z2, put in the mpp-1 and 2 x 123a = wala


----------



## fatheadhill (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*

just browsed through this thread, this looks interesting! 

hope I didn't overlook it but does anyone have an idea of runtimes using 2x123's. I've got a Solarforce L2 sitting here w/o a drop-in or anything and I'm looking for something to out throw my buddy's Mag(has a ~700lm Terralux or somthing in it). I haven't gotten into rechargeables yet but if runtimes would be significantly improved w/ 18650's I might be willing to try them. How many would it need and what extensions should I use for the L2? Thanks for any info!


----------



## crossliner67 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-I "C" Turbohead Review: Pictures, Beamshots, and more!*



roadie said:


> err , u jus need to remove the p60 dropin and the bezel of the z2, put in the mpp-1 and 2 x 123a = wala


Rock and roll Roadie and salamat:laughing:


----------

